# Hello



## Sorros (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello, 
this is my first time posting on this forum, I look forward to sharing with you.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting What art do you practice and how long?


----------



## Kacey (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Sorros (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh man how do I get that white belt taken off my profile.


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorros said:


> Oh man how do I get that white belt taken off my profile.


 
Welcome to Martial Talk.  As for your question, please see this thread.  You should find your answers there.

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome..Everybody here starts off as a White Belt..The more ya post the higher your rank goes...


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 26, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 27, 2007)

Got to start somewhere!! Can't be a black belt in everything!! Welcome to MT and happy posting!! Brad www.myspace.com/charlestoncombat31 irate:​


----------



## Sorros (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to say this forum has the best graphics of all the forums I belong to.
They really are impressive.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  You will find lots of smart people here to help you on your journey


----------



## morph4me (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 8, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## tntma12 (Nov 8, 2007)

hey there, welcome


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 9, 2007)

greetings and welcome


----------

